# iPhone 5: news, wild speculation, & generally rantings



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

Perhaps it's time to have a nice new thread to ruin with the usual boring arguments about the coming iPhone? The rumour mill appears to be gearing up again this week now the OS X launch is out of the way. Seems more than not most sites expect a 4" screen on the next iPhone, elongating the current form factor to make it widescreen.

Here's a good mock up of what it *could* look like:

















Read the full story here.

So who wants to start with usual reactions first?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 29, 2012)

Kind of hard to see what they could which would be truly wow, the smartphone market is looking a fair bit more mature then they first hailed as the Jesus phone.

That said I'm sure it will be a nice, well made device which will ensure that iphone users due an upgrade stay with the fold and the odd fanboi queuing even though they own a 4s.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2012)

All those holes will be pocket fluff magnets. I don't think that's what the iPhone 5 will look like anyway as it's way too lardy. I like the two tone back though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 29, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Kind of hard to see what they could which would be truly wow, the smartphone market is looking a fair bit more mature then they first hailed as the Jesus phone.
> 
> That said I'm sure it will be a nice, well made device which will ensure that iphone users due an upgrade stay with the fold and the odd fanboi queuing even though they own a 4s.


 
Edit: Can't see them switching to widescreen, changing the resolution would upset devs I'd have thought.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

Good to see they have moved on from the oblong with rounded corners school of aesthetics.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 29, 2012)

Bigger screen, faster processor(s), new style dock connector, more shiny.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

It won't be the hardware that will be at the front of their marketing, it'll be their one thing per device (like Siri, Retina and Speed was before)...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 29, 2012)

Screen size will not change. It also won't be called the iPhone 5, it will just be the "new iPhone", as with the "new iPad".


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 29, 2012)

> "You could get a phantascopic system planted directly on your retinas, just as Bud's sound system lived on his eardrums. You could even get telaesthetics patched into your spinal column at various key vertebrae. But this was said to have its drawbacks: some concerns about long-term nerve damage, plus it was rumored that hackers for big media companies had figured out a way to get through the defenses that were built into such systems, and run junk advertisements in your peripheral vision (or even spang in the middle) all the time - even when your eyes were closed. Bud knew a guy like that who'd somehow gotten infected with a meme that ran advertisements for roach motels, in Hindi, superimposed on the bottom right-hand corner of his visual field, twenty-four hours a day, until the guy whacked himself.


 
-Neil Stephenson 
_The Diamond Age, or, A Young Lady's Illustrated Primer_


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 29, 2012)

It'd be nice if it progressed the smartphone space, but I suspect it'll just be same shit made one degree better.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Screen size will not change. It also won't be called the iPhone 5, it will just be the "new iPhone", as with the "new iPad".


 
Agree about the name, not sure about screen size not changing. Personally I don't mind the iPhone screen but I can see them going for a bigger size.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 29, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> It'd be nice if it progressed the smartphone space, but I suspect it'll just be same shit made one degree better.


 
Tbh hardware doesn't interest me as much as apps. As long as I can do what I want across multiple platforms with the least amount of setting up or configuring (otherwise known as faffing about with settings) I'm happy.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like an old SonyEricsson.


----------



## elbows (Jul 30, 2012)

Although there are a few reasons not to change the screen size, I think they will have to due to the competition. I would probably have got an iPhone 4S rather than a Galaxy Nexus if the 4S had a larger screen, and I held on for many extra months with a crapped out iphone 3G in order to get the larger screen. And time has passed since then with the larger screen firmly entrenched in the decent smartphone segment of the market, so I just dont see how Apple can afford to ignore this shift.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 30, 2012)

OMG IT LOOKS LIKE A PHONE!1!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 30, 2012)

out September 5 if the rumours are to be believed... they've done some studies to find out which size was better for focus groups turns out the nexus size is too big for most people and they prefer the size of the pie foam but i think it'll go for a larger res rather than size retina 2 or some such... other than that I'd also expect them to drop the now expensive 16 gb format and start at the cheaper 20 or 32 gig format size... which will also increase the cost to retail...

newer but worsening antenna problems, less chance of being heard anywhere which has any ambient noise at all (grasshoppers, birds tweeting, anything loader than breathing will be inaudible).


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> It'd be nice if it progressed the smartphone space, but I suspect it'll just be same shit made one degree better.


And probably just rejigging features already seen on their rivals' handsets.

I'll be surprised if they don't move to a bigger screen. Once you get used to a S2 or above, iPhone sized screens feel really cramped.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

Yep latest rumours are a early to mid September event which launches three products including the new iPhone...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 30, 2012)

editor said:


> And probably just rejigging features already seen on their rivals' handsets.
> 
> I'll be surprised if they don't move to a bigger screen. Once you get used to a S2 or above, iPhone sized screens feel really cramped.



Yeah, but Apple's phones have always been about mass appeal rather than 'prosumer' appeal, so who knows.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 30, 2012)

It'll definitely have a bigger screen.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 30, 2012)

It won't have a bigger screen. (Or a smaller screen.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It'll definitely have a bigger screen.



Wouldn't surprise if they go for something really slim over a bigger screen tbh...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It won't have a bigger screen. (Or a smaller screen.)


Why so sure?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 30, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Why so sure?


The more I hear "everyone else is doing it, Apple have to now" the more I am sure that it's the last thing they will do. Because that's how they work. I've heard it so many times - "Apple has to release a netbook" etc etc.

If they do, it means they've lost it, but I don't think they've lost it.

Also it's just a crap idea. Apps are designed for specific screen sizes. Fucking with screen size fucks with apps, and apps are what smartphone platforms work on. It only makes sense on a platform that doesn't have many apps designed to the level of quality where screen size matters, and/or where people don't buy many apps anyway. The iPhone isn't too small - I remember when people were saying it was too big.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, but Apple's phones have always been about mass appeal rather than 'prosumer' appeal, so who knows.


The humongous sales of the Galaxy s2 and iPhone-outselling S3 suggest that there's plenty of mass appeal in those large screens!


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

Re: slimness. I don't want phones to be any slimmer than my S2. That was already so slim I had to buy a case just so I could feel it in my pocket.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 30, 2012)

I reckon they'll make the screen a _little bit _bigger. Just you wait. Retina too, obvs...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The more I hear "everyone else is doing it, Apple have to now" the more I am sure that it's the last thing they will do. Because that's how they work. I've heard it so many times - "Apple has to release a netbook" etc etc.
> 
> If they do, it means they've lost it, but I don't think they've lost it.
> 
> Also it's just a crap idea. Apps are designed for specific screen sizes. Fucking with screen size fucks with apps, and apps are what smartphone platforms work on. It only makes sense on a platform that doesn't have many apps designed to the level of quality where screen size matters, and/or where people don't buy many apps anyway. The iPhone isn't too small - I remember when people were saying it was too big.



One of the reasons why slimness might be there thing (happens across all their product lines if you note). 

I'd prefer a slimmer phone, I like the idea of an iPhone 30/40% slimmer than the 4S, perfect for you pocket whether suit or trouser. 

I reckon if any company could pull it off Apple could as they're more dedicated to slimness than screen size.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2012)

At last. A real leaked video.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I reckon if any company could pull it off Apple could as they're more dedicated to slimness than screen size.


Several companies have already pulled off substantially slimmer phones than the iPhone, although personally I actually don't want anything slimmer than my S2.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 22, 2012)

I still don't think it will have a bigger screen - the "long iPhone" thing still sounds stupid, and, while they could make the screen slightly larger at the same ratio without affecting apps much (which would be okay) it would invalidate every device with an iPhone dock in the world.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 22, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I still don't think it will have a bigger screen - the "long iPhone" thing still sounds stupid, and, while they could make the screen slightly larger at the same ratio without affecting apps much (which would be okay) it would invalidate every device with an iPhone dock in the world.


 
It's already been leaked that they're going to use new smaller connector, so docks are buggered anyway.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I still don't think it will have a bigger screen - the "long iPhone" thing still sounds stupid, and, while they could make the screen slightly larger at the same ratio without affecting apps much (which would be okay) it would invalidate every device with an iPhone dock in the world.


Apple have plenty of form in this area.

The number of separate leaked parts that appear to fit together are overwhelming now. If the 5 doesn't look like this:












Made of these parts:





(4S on the right for comparison)

With the new nano-SIMs

With a taller screen






Whose dimensions (and only those dimensions), when used in the iOS 6 simulator result in 5 rows of home screen icons.






I'll eat my hat.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'll eat my hat.


*prepares garnish


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I still don't think it will have a bigger screen - the "long iPhone" thing still sounds stupid, and, while they could make the screen slightly larger at the same ratio without affecting apps much (which would be okay) it would invalidate every device with an iPhone dock in the world.



Have to agree the long phone looks stupid...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Apple have plenty of form in this area.
> 
> The number of separate leaked parts that appear to fit together are overwhelming now. If the 5 doesn't look like this:
> 
> ...



Haha we want a video on YouTube of your doing this!


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm not that arsed by what it looks like, but I'm getting bored of waiting for one!

Bloody broken desire mutter mutter mutter.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha we want a video on YouTube of your doing this!


I'm not eating the metal stiffener in the brim.


Or the whole hat, for that matter, because I will be proved correct


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I'm not eating the metal stiffener in the brim.
> 
> 
> Or the whole hat, for that matter, because I will be proved correct



Back peddling already?


----------



## elbows (Aug 22, 2012)

I dont see any obvious reason to discount the detail of these rumours. Never mind eating hats, Im sure in the past some have wanted to have their cake and eat it, by taking the piss out of the rumours and then come the official launch moaning that there were no surprises.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

Relax it's just a bit of fun.


----------



## elbows (Aug 22, 2012)

It doesnt get in the way of my relaxation at all. Sometimes it bemuses me, but its not on the great list of things that are wrong in the world and drag me down. 

To be honest I've not been following iPhone 5 rumours as much as I did previous ones, because at the time I was hoping the 4S might have a larger screen and would be my next phone. But they've taken too long, I've moved on and the failure to add any widget stuff in iOS 6 has also made it less likely I'll be looking for an iPhone again anytime soon.


----------



## elbows (Aug 22, 2012)

Plus given the nature of the code I've been writing, I'm more likely to drool over CPU performance upgrades than anything else. But thats not often the focus of rumours and the upgrades tend to be in small enough increments that I dont get much opportunity to get excited.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm more interested in the new iOS than hardware tbh...software is where the advances will really matter now everything's so powerful.


----------



## elbows (Aug 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm more interested in the new iOS than hardware tbh...software is where the advances will really matter now everything's so powerful.


 
I have been wondering for some time, occasionally here, what the hell is going to happen to manufacturers and their product release cycles now that most parts of the hardware spec are so mature. Screen size and pixel density reach the limits of what is sensible, 4 cpu cores seems like quite enough, energy & battery issues seldom take huge leaps forwards, camera aspects will only take small steps so long as many of the limits remain optical, requiring heavy compromise to match the devices form and size. Yes things like certain genres of game can never have enough cpu & gpu and will happily make use of incremental improvements that plop out of the never-ending cycle.

But manufacturers are going to have to increasingly rely on brand new customers, or ones that got bored and want something new for the sake of it, or want a new design, or suffered breakdown of their previous device. Of course this has always been a major part of sales anyway, and although some smartphone markets are starting to mature the tablet market has no end of brand new customers for a long time to come.

Apple have shown us one response to the longer term concerns though, to try to normalise the idea that certain software or service features only come with the latest version of the hardware. This doesnt go down very well, and creates a theoretical weakness since their chief platform competitor is more interested in getting their services onto as many devices as possible than using services to drive hardware sales.

In theory I wouldnt mind a complete break in hardware progress. Things have come just about far enough that some presently available devices could serve people well for very many years to come if something catastrophic happened tomorrow that blew away the normal cycles of capitalist gadget production. Back in the home computing days when programmers would be faced with roughly the same spec of machine for quite a lot of years, you could see progress over time as they managed to push the capabilities further. I think the same is true to an extent with games consoles, and its an interesting, sane & not-too-wasteful exercise for developers to relish. Of course the main problem with this imagined scenario is that its quite likely that anything catastrophic enough to knock this side of capitalism off is also likely to impinge on anything from our ability to serice & replace the devices, to having the money to buy one or software for one, or perhaps more pressing concerns such as finding food and not getting limbs blown off, although maybe there will be an app for that one day.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 22, 2012)

elbows said:


> I have been wondering for some time, occasionally here, what the hell is going to happen to manufacturers and their product release cycles now that most parts of the hardware spec are so mature. Screen size and pixel density reach the limits of what is sensible, 4 cpu cores seems like quite enough, energy & battery issues seldom take huge leaps forwards, camera aspects will only take small steps so long as many of the limits remain optical, requiring heavy compromise to match the devices form and size. Yes things like certain genres of game can never have enough cpu & gpu and will happily make use of incremental improvements that plop out of the never-ending cycle.
> 
> But manufacturers are going to have to increasingly rely on brand new customers, or ones that got bored and want something new for the sake of it, or want a new design, or suffered breakdown of their previous device. Of course this has always been a major part of sales anyway, and although some smartphone markets are starting to mature the tablet market has no end of brand new customers for a long time to come.
> 
> ...


 
I think it certainly become more like PC sales...most people will feel the need to replace them far less often. Unless I break it, I plan to get at least 3 years out my Desire HD, it does everything I need it to, other then go for days without charging and that's not going to change on new models any time soon.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2012)

elbows said:


> I have been wondering for some time, occasionally here, what the hell is going to happen to manufacturers and their product release cycles now that most parts of the hardware spec are so mature. Screen size and pixel density reach the limits of what is sensible, 4 cpu cores seems like quite enough, energy & battery issues seldom take huge leaps forwards, camera aspects will only take small steps so long as many of the limits remain optical, requiring heavy compromise to match the devices form and size. Yes things like certain genres of game can never have enough cpu & gpu and will happily make use of incremental improvements that plop out of the never-ending cycle.
> 
> But manufacturers are going to have to increasingly rely on brand new customers, or ones that got bored and want something new for the sake of it, or want a new design, or suffered breakdown of their previous device. Of course this has always been a major part of sales anyway, and although some smartphone markets are starting to mature the tablet market has no end of brand new customers for a long time to come.
> 
> ...


 
Something I've been thinking about for some time too. The more I think about it hardware wise the number one thing I still really really want better is battery (even with the 4S having pretty great battery life!), I want smartphones to get to what the old Nokia normal phones had in terms of time between charges. Better camera would be nice but 8mp with decent lenses is pretty bloody good really (I've done two overseas trips now where I didn't need to take a compact camera because my 4S did the job brilliantly)...


----------

